# Workshop Announcement



## ceeboy14 (Apr 3, 2013)

Salt Printing Workshop
with Chris Calohan
Saturday, May 11, 2013

The VAC is happy to announce the first of several photography workshops we have planned for 2013! 


Salt Printing was the very first photographic printing process, invented by
William Henry Fox Talbot in 1839. In this workshop you will learn a historic process,
catch a glimpse into the history of photography, and make your own unique archival prints!

For the salt printing process we will~
Make digital negatives from your favorite JPEG images
Learn to mix the chemistry, coat the paper, and make exposures using sunshine
Develop in the darkroom

When ~ Saturday, May 11
Part 1, 9:00am - 12:00pm
(Lunch break from 12:00 - 1:00)
Part 2, 1:00pm - 4:00pm

Cost~ $60
This includes all of your materials - watercolor paper, coating brush, and individual kit for each student with extra chemistry to take home.

We are pleased to have photographer Chris Calohan leading this workshop. Chris was a long time photography teacher with Bay District Schools who enjoys the art of historic/alternative photo processes.

For information and questions, contact Bonnie Jones by email at bonnie@bonniejonesphoto.com
or by phone at the VAC, 850-769-4451.

Reserve your spot by phone (850-769-4451) or in person at the VAC.
*Workshop space limited to 18 students!

*Apologies for the terrible scan of the print but I had no control over the ad. I just get to teach the workshop.*


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 3, 2013)

Perhaps a location would be useful.


----------



## ceeboy14 (May 25, 2013)

The Salt Printing Workshop was a great success, pictures of the event soon to come. We got blanked on the scheduled weekend due to rain but were able to have a wonderful event on the following Saturday. If you live in NW Florida (though anyone wishing to make the trip is more than welcome), we are planning a second workshop in August which will include special instructions for those students wishing to venture into Platinum/Palladium or Ziatype. $60 for Salt, $80 for PT/PD Zia (chemistry costs are much higher).

Photography Workshop at the VAC!


----------



## terri (May 25, 2013)

Oh, I bet it was fun!      I do like this look, and have yet to try paper coating in any process.  I bet it's addictive.   I'd take a workshop like this in a heartbeat; that is a very reasonable cost considering all you'd learn!

I'm no longer in the SE USA, so weekend drives to the Emerald Coast aren't happening.   But I'm happy to know about this place.   :thumbup:


----------

